# HC and Flame Moss browning/dying



## deediro (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi all,

Recently set up this tank (~1-2 months ago) and it is now fully cycled. Running CO2 @ 3-4 BPS and high light 8 hrs a day.

No fert as yet but have ADA New Amazonia soil. Tank sitting at 78F/26C degrees.

pH: 6.2-6.4
Ammonia: 0ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: ~10ppm
KH: ~20ppm
GH: ~40ppm

My HC was grown using the dry start method and grew very rapidly but has now stopped growing and started turning brown all over.

I've got flame moss attached to driftwood and that is starting to brown off and grow algae and look like a mess too. Any tips?


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

With CO2, high lights, you're going to need some ferts I would figure.


----------



## deediro (Jan 11, 2012)

Any more advice?


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

My moss has never done well in high light, regardless of ferts/co2 they always browned and died. Stuck it low light with no co2/ferts and doubled the mass in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

my guess is that it's pull most of the nutreints or use it up.....time to add ferts and all goodies


----------



## jersysman (Jan 7, 2007)

I agree. With the high light, those plants are begging to be fed and finding no food, are starting to wither away. Add some food, and they hopefully will start doing better.


----------



## deediro (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks all. Will start dosing and hopefully it saves them.


----------

